# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  09/02/2016 SPDTool v1.0.0.2025 RELEASED - NEW WORLD FIRST ADDITIONS !

## mohamed73

New phones supported:   *NATCOM HIGO NH33* - READ/WRITE MEMORY - FORMAT - REPAIR - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE*NATCOM HAITI NH01* - READ/WRITE MEMORY - FORMAT - REPAIR - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE*MOVITEL M6216* - READ/WRITE MEMORY - FORMAT - REPAIR - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE*TELCOM F6* - READ/WRITE MEMORY - FORMAT - REPAIR - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE*TPHONE T3O* - READ/WRITE MEMORY - FORMAT - REPAIR - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE*ALCATEL OT-1050D* - READ/WRITE MEMORY - FORMAT - REPAIR - UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FIRMWARE*ALCATEL OT-2014* - READ/WRITE MEMORY - FORMAT - REPAIR - UNLOCK VIA DIRECT UNLOCK/CODE READING  
New files added to the support:   1050D-3ARGWA3.spdNATCOM_NH01_EN_FR-2PATCHED_NEW.spdNH33_EN_FR-2PATCHED_NEW.spdMOVITEL_6216_EN_PT-2PATCHED.spdTELCOM_F6_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spdTPHONE_T3O_EN_FR-2PATCHED.spd

----------

